# Moving permanently to Italy



## ayc729

I have recently obtained Italian citizenship. I have visited, but not lived in Italy. I speak the language fluently and intend to live out the rest of my days in the country of my ancestors. 

As a citizen, what is the situation with medical insurance? Clearly, I have not paid into the system. Is there anywhere I can go to obtain clear information with regard to these issues other than the Italian embassy, who do not advise on these matters? Also, does anyone know of an excellent private health insurer (Italian or foreign) who caters to citizens?

I understand that most people in this forum are/intend to be expats and therefore may have different requirements. However, if an Italian citizen is participating and could properly advise me on such matters, I would be grateful.


----------



## Debby

Hey ayc! 
Only a question, where in italy are you going to live or you're living?
I'm Italian and maybe I can try to give you some info.

Bye
Debby


----------



## ayc729

Debby said:


> Hey ayc!
> Only a question, where in italy are you going to live or you're living?
> I'm Italian and maybe I can try to give you some info.
> 
> Bye
> Debby


Hello Debby:
Thank you for your response. My original roots are in Tuscany, so we had hoped to move to either Firenze or Lucca.
However, a rather large problem has emerged since my post, so plans are not as clear as we had once hoped.
Nevertheless, anything you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated.
Grazie.


----------

